# goodbye (deploying to Afghanistan)



## HNcorpsman (Sep 18, 2009)

hello everyone, just wanted to mention that I will be deploying to Afghanistan very soon here... I am not sure if i will have internet so I am saying goodbye in advance... I will be doing a Embedded Training Team mission, I will be the only medical provider for several marines and soldiers, plus about 60 Afghan National Army soldiers as well. Our job is to mentor, teach, and advise the Afghan National Army soldiers... Hopefully i will have internet and can keep visiting the site... you all have been very helpful to me... thank you EmtLife...

greg


----------



## ResTech (Sep 18, 2009)

You sure do get around, make sure you get tested.. haha (some attempted inside humor from a previous thread).

Sounds like a very awesome job you have to get to travel like that and see the world while doing what you love. You will be sure to bring some very useful experience back home with ya.

Good luck and be safe over there!


----------



## Burlyskink (Sep 18, 2009)

Good luck bro! Come back safe!


----------



## fiddlesticks (Sep 18, 2009)

good luck come back safe


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 18, 2009)

Stay safe.  Don't let your guard down.

Good luck!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 18, 2009)

Stay alert and stay safe.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 18, 2009)

Like I said dude...email me in Kandahar...I will take you out for a night on the boardwalk or a coffee at Timmy's.

I am easy to find, just ask where the ambulance is and then go there and ask for the Chief.

We can get some pics and post them on here.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 18, 2009)

Stay safe and good luck!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 18, 2009)

Good luck and be careful. Get back to us soon!

R/r 911


----------



## flhtci01 (Sep 18, 2009)

Good luck, stay safe and watch your six.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 18, 2009)

Stay safe man! God bless. Thanks for defending this country.


----------



## dmc2007 (Sep 18, 2009)

Stay safe!


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Sep 18, 2009)

Be safe, take care, and dont let it get to you.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 18, 2009)

Fair Winds and Following Seas...  Do Us Proud...


----------



## 46Young (Sep 18, 2009)

Stay safe bro!


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 18, 2009)

I really want to thank you guys for your support and help... Im not sure if we will stop at Kandahar on the way out there... but if we do i will definitely see you there...


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 18, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> I really want to thank you guys for your support and help... Im not sure if we will stop at Kandahar on the way out there... but if we do i will definitely see you there...



You will....everyone does.  

See ya soon mate.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 18, 2009)

good luck and stay safe


----------



## bunkie (Sep 18, 2009)

Keep your head down.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 19, 2009)

*If you can hear it, it's too close.*

(No, don't buy earplugs).
Stick with your buds.


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 19, 2009)

Just seconding what everyone else has said... good luck and stay safe!


----------



## frdude1000 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank you for serving your country.  You will do a great job.


----------



## Sieldan (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck, Fair Winds and Following Seas, and Semper Fi.  Take care of yourself so that you can take care of those in your care.  And Thank You.

SGT McCaffery, USMC (fmr)


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Keep your head down, Bro.  Thanks for your service.  I wish you a safe and speedy return.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for your service.  Stay safe and keep us posted.


----------



## Canoeman (Sep 20, 2009)

Fort Drum is in our county here in NY and we have medics training with us nearly every day. I am very proud of these boys and girls and what they do for our country. Thank you for your service son and becareful. Godspeed.

Canoeman


----------



## fortsmithman (Sep 20, 2009)

Stay safe and come back in one piece.


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 21, 2009)

Stay safe, and God bless.


----------



## creative_soul (Sep 21, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck. I admire your courage and dedication. Thank you for serving your country. Come home safe!


----------

